# Some dog owners are in denial.



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

Where i live there are a small group of us who take the time to train our dogs. Our dogs don't pull, run away, bite, jump up or be generally disobedient. Then...there are the BAD owners who treat their dogs like children. They giggle when they pull on the leash or jump on people. They say "Oooh, Pooch just likes/loves you" instead of correcting them. The worst i've seen today is somebody saying their dog just wants to play when it went for another dog in an aggressive manner . I really wish some basic training/dog behavior lessons could be offered to new owners.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I live in one of those neighborhoods too. It's very dog friendly and most people have good manners about so many dogs living in such a thickly settled place but there's always bad apples. LOL my favorite kind of bad owner is the frufru scooper - they see you coming w/ a GSD and instead of correcting their little dog for flipping out, they pick it up. 

We had one neighbor who let her yorkie run right off the porch and bite Luther on the ankle 'Oh he just loves playing with big dogs' It happened like 3 times and I'd always tell her that's not playing and Luther's not going to hurt your yorkie (doubt he even felt it LOL) but some other dog will. We ran into them on a walk one day, the yorkie's going nuts and she picked it up instead of correctingit. Yorkie bit her right on the cheek! Yeah, he's just playing and you're bleeding now.

Last fall a couple teenage girls were walking with their bishon, totally aggressive little monster. It was mouthing off at Venus - Venus was in her 'who are you talking to like that, I'll eat you!' bratty teenage period so she barked back. The girl picked up the Bichon and it proceeded to break it's collar, jump down and charge at my dogs. While they're standing there giggling at the broken collar. Bichon bit Venus on the leg and thankfully she was so startled by that, she didn't grab it and I was able to push it away with my boot. Yeah thanks agressive little dog, you made my puppy think every dog who woofs at her is going to run up and bite her leg.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Treating dogs like children does not necessarily mean they are not training their dog. I was/am a very strict parent. I did not allow my child to misbehave and I don't allow my dogs to. My dogs do get a lot of attention though and are a part of our family. 

So, taking that blatant statement out, I do wish people would train thier dogs and children better. Some do others don't.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My dogs behave better in public than my children sometimes. Just came from the mall with a 10 1/2 y/o boy and my 9 y/o boy girl twins. Someone's always got to act up in a Johnny Rockets...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Rationalizing our shortcomings and our dog's lack of trained good behavior is par for the course for all too many. Personally, I believe all too many dog owners simply are not aware of what their dogs are capable of and proceed accordingly.....making excuses and rationalizations. Let's face it, a well behaved dog is most likely going to involve a fair amount of human effort, commitment and input.

Perhaps the best way to affect change on this group of "BAD owners" is by example rather than scolding or having a visible negative attitude about owners who lack the dedication. ( I am not suggesting that you have done any of the scolding etc.) All too many dogs are brought into households where they are left to their own devices and the owners have little interest in anything except the barest of minimums...feeding and watering.

My guess is ..since you are active in this forum, it displays a higher level of expectations you have on both your dog and yourself....wouldn't it be nice if all dog owners had the same higher standards of which you subscribe to..

Whenever I get the opportunity to be around someone's dog, especially if it is a bit unruly...I like to take the time and use some of the techniques I have used on my dogs over the years....many of those have come from this forum. If I should get lucky and be able to correct a small problem and the owner asks..."what did you do?"..then take full advantage of that moment and politely describe what you did and how they can easily do the same. Little differences hopefully, over time, make big differences.

However, at the end of the day...I might modify your comment " *I really wish some basic training/dog behavior lessons could be offered to new owners*" to read.." I really wish some basic training/dog behavior lessons were required in order to license a dog". Yes, I know that sounds like big government invading our lives which it would be.....but what the heck...could you imagine a world full of nothing but conscientious dog owners??? Wow...think of all the wonderfully happy dogs!

SuperG


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck, attempting to get dog owners to train their dogs, the way you feel it's necessary - it's almost like asking the government to care about Americans, before they jump into some other Countries business. I see the same thing you do with small dogs, large dogs, just about all dogs, but it's not going to change anytime soon so complaining about it - might fall on deaf ears ?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

SunCzarina said:


> Yorkie bit her right on the cheek! Yeah, he's just playing and you're bleeding now.
> 
> .



I apologize but I couldn't help myself...that line made me laugh...really laugh.

Yes, I know it's not funny when a dog bites someone....but the irony was too comical.


SuperG


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well you could try talking to them but I think it's a waste of time. Pretty sure a properly applied application of Pepper Spray to the little miscreants face would get your point across pretty quickly! 

Just a thought.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It wasn't funny at the time but a solid 12 years have past and I can still see that and laugh. They were an entertaining couple anyway, he was like 6'5" and at least 280lbs walking down the street every night with that little dog with the blue boys in it's hair.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Chip18 said:


> Well you could try talking to them but I think it's a waste of time. Pretty sure a properly applied application of Pepper Spray to the little miscreants face would get your point across pretty quickly!
> 
> Just a thought.


I had one little white dog off leash started yapping at my dogs while the guy was holding it. He started laughing oh you gonna beat those big dogs up so I yelled 'if that thing comes over here, I'm going to mace it.' he laughed. I don't know why I always call pepperspray 'mace; I know they're not the same.

My son peppersprayed a doxie last weekend. He's 10 1/2, it's the only way I can get him to take a walk with us, he gets to walk point and hold the spray.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have only met one with great manners and she was 14. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

I don't know where I read this quote but I'm guessing it was a signature of one of the members of this forum. 

"If you treat your dog like a human then your dog will treat you like a dog." 

I agree with it 100%.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

vprasad said:


> I don't know where I read this quote but I'm guessing it was a signature of one of the members of this forum.
> 
> "If you treat your dog like a human then your dog will treat you like a dog."
> 
> I agree with it 100%.



Or worse....dressing them like a human.

SuperG


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

All I can say is at least there is a small group of you rather than only you - look on the bright side.

As Chip18 said, you can try taking to them, but probably a waste of time. I've tried giving 3-4 of my neighbors some helpful hints or a trainer referral, but they can't even be bothered with walking with some treats to distract their dog from others.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gretchen said:


> All I can say is at least there is a small group of you rather than only you - look on the bright side.
> 
> As Chip18 said, you can try taking to them, but probably a waste of time. I've tried giving 3-4 of my neighbors some helpful hints or a trainer referral, but they can't even be bothered with walking with some treats to distract their dog from others.


My experience exactly. I don't usually bother giving advice anymore unless they are going to hurt the dog doing something or something they are doing is going to have their dog hurt another person. Even then people don't listen. 

But I can't say that they are bad owners, just don't think like we do. A lot believe dogs are pets and don't need training. A lot think they are like people with true emotions and grudges and can understand what we want. A lot LOVE their dogs to death, but are ignorant to their needs and don't understand why their dog behaves a way. Some fully admit they are not training them and that's why they are the way they are but then do nothing about it.

A really good friend of mine who loves her dogs and will do anything for them.. won't enforce things. She will say them a hundred times until they decide to listen.. but that could take forever. I applaud her for going to OB when I suggested but that's all she is doing. nothing at home ever. And says "Well they did fine in the class!" She complains when they don't listen and tells me not to tell her it's because she isn't training them. So I don't anymore. Instead we go out.. and Titan listens to me.. and hers don't. Maybe one day she will want that for hers enough to do it. 

I really only have issues with people who make their dog a nuisance. Who don't think their dog is harmful so they can do anything they want. Who think their dog is "just playing" when you know better and try to warn them. Who think humping is funny, or that he's "just in the mood." Those are the people that frustrate me.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I like reading everyone's experiences!! Can't do much to change people, unfortunately. Just try to educate them. 

I've only ever had to say something once or twice... Recently at the park a lady yelled at me because Warden and I kept passing her (the park has a circular-shaped track in it and we were going opposite directions.) She had him on a harness and had to drag him off the track, barking and lunging, waiting for us to pass. She just stood there holding his front legs off the ground saying "stop that, don't bark" etc. while the dog tuned her out. About the third pass she said "he doesn't like dogs, and you're putting him in a bad position walking by us like this!!" I just said "This is a public park, you can't expect people to not bring their dogs. Why don't you train your dog?" 

A tenant in the condo I'm renting has a mess of a GSD and every time they see us they make some comment as their dog is flipping out - "lol ours thinks she owns the place, not sure why... Your dog is so good, wow" to which I just say "well, we train him every day so...." 

What can ya do!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChristyandCooper (Mar 5, 2014)

SuperG said:


> However, at the end of the day...I might modify your comment " *I really wish some basic training/dog behavior lessons could be offered to new owners*" to read.." I really wish some basic training/dog behavior lessons were required in order to license a dog". Yes, I know that sounds like big government invading our lives which it would be.....but what the heck...could you imagine a world full of nothing but conscientious dog owners??? Wow...think of all the wonderfully happy dogs!
> 
> SuperG


Careful, any government big enough to give you everything you want, is big enough to take it away.
GSD's are on a lot of lists as undesirable dogs. I would hate for the same government that requires training to license a dog to decide that there should be no more GSD's.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I do not know if I trained my dog well or if he naturally is not interested in other dogs. We did a lot of socialization and some of our time with the trainer was working with other dogs on leash. 

A few day ago we were walking around a neighborhood and a couple with three dogs were approaching. Two English bulldogs and one large bully breed of some type...mastiff/pit mix would be my guess. Too small to be a mastiff but the head was too large to be a pit...

...anyway as we approach I stay to my side of the road. The middle bulldog is first to lung and bark. This triggers the mastiff/pit to jump and lung. The owner grabs the dog and bear hugged it standing on two legs while we pass. The wife was digging her heels in to control the bulls because both were now going nuts. My dog Sieger just walked on, looked at them briefly then ignored them completely. He never pulled...he was in heal with slack on his lead. And he did not even hackle or make even a small sound. Every dog we have ever met walking in this area has been nuts!!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

SuperG said:


> I wish lessons were required in order to license a dog". Yes, I know that sounds like big government invading our lives which it would be.....but what the heck...could you imagine a world full of nothing but conscientious dog owners??? Wow...think of all the wonderfully happy dogs!
> 
> SuperG



I can get behind this in a heartbeat. Only because I lived in germany for 3 years and saw it in effect. You are required by law to take your dog to at least basic obedience when they are puppies.. not sure if it's the whole country but defonitely the cities I loved in and visited. There are stricter rules on behavior and when you can be fined. Hence... you can tall your dag literally anywhere.. it is wonderful.






SiegersMom said:


> I do not know if I trained my dog well or if he naturally is not interested in other dogs. We did a lot of socialization and some of our time with the trainer was working with other dogs on leash.
> 
> A few day ago we were walking around a neighborhood and a couple with three dogs were approaching. Two English bulldogs and one large bully breed of some type...mastiff/pit mix would be my guess. Too small to be a mastiff but the head was too large to be a pit...
> 
> ...anyway as we approach I stay to my side of the road. The middle bulldog is first to lung and bark. This triggers the mastiff/pit to jump and lung. The owner grabs the dog and bear hugged it standing on two legs while we pass. The wife was digging her heels in to control the bulls because both were now going nuts. My dog Sieger just walked on, looked at them briefly then ignored them completely. He never pulled...he was in heal with slack on his lead. And he did not even hackle or make even a small sound. Every dog we have ever met walking in this area has been nuts!!!!


Thats awesome to hear another disinterested dog.. always thought Titan was odd. Never complained just always intrigued me. When we go on walks or runs we pass a lot of house with dog rushing fences and barking their brains out.. he mostly doesn't bat an eye. Sometimes he'll look but he's never had the idea to check it out. 

The other day we were walking and my neighbor's dog was loose and ran up to us charging, hackles up, snarling, and Titan just looked at him.. like hmm.. intersting.. lol. And we kept on our walk while the dog was going nuts.. thankfully didnt follow but I did have a word with the neighbors about that. Havent seen the dog since. 

Anywho.. I didnt train that either. He was socialized up the wazoo.. we go to dog parks have tons of doggy dates.. he just isnt interested in other dogs. And if he decides to play or investigate.. hes very selective. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

I've only had my dog for one week, and I already hate other dog owners.

There is a forest right next to my house with ON LEASH only rules. There are paths all through the forest and people ignore the on leash signs. The first day we went for a walk, my Wako was attacked by an offleash Golden Retriever. He came charging at us out of nowhere, and got right up in Wako's face, barking and snarling at him.

A couple of days ago, we were bombarded by THREE off leash dogs at once. I yelled at the owner and warned her that my dog was not good with off leash dogs, and she didn't bother to call them back to her. She insisted that they were friendly and only wanted to say hi.

Needless to say, Wako reacted to being on a leash and swarmed by three offleash dogs. He snarled and snapped at them. It only lasted about 3 seconds, enough to scare them off. Then the wench lady had the nerve to tell me to "Muzzle my beast" 

Now, if I walk by myself, i take a squirt bottle of vinigar and water to spray at any oncoming dog like that. My poor puppy shouldn't have to deal with bad mannered dogs!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mind your own business. 

It becomes your business when their dog jumps on you, or their dog attacks you or your dog. Then choose your words and your actions for the best possible effect. 

Getting angry and swearing and calling them names is just going to make them mad. If their dog jumps on you, "oh, he just loves you so much..." Say, "No, he does not love me, he is being rude, and you are being rude for allowing it. Your dog needs to be trained, before he injures someone with his behavior." 

People can call their dog Pietsy Poo and dress it in a tutu and feed it from a fork, so long as it doesn't cross the line and affect you or your dog. When that happens, if you do not speak up about it, than you are condoning and enabling the behavior.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Or worse....dressing them like a human.
> 
> SuperG


LOL I just can't imagine dressing my GSD! My Boxer...yeah she wore coats and t shirts and Halloween customs... "I" decided she liked that stuff.

A hat was a step to far for her though! :blush:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chip18 said:


> LOL I just can't imagine dressing my GSD! My Boxer...yeah she wore coats and t shirts and Halloween customs... "I" decided she liked that stuff.
> 
> A hat was a step to far for her though! :blush:


GSD owners are such snobs. C'mon folks, we do not dress our pooches because they are beautiful in the buff. I feel sorry for those owners, whose dogs need clothing to make them look cool, or sharp, or sweet, or not hideous. Clothing might help the overall effect -- that isn't possible with GSDs. So we should all be understanding and kind, and just smile at the pathetic little things.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's a link guys:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-if-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash.html

Unleashed dogs is one thing, but those of you, walking within striking distance of dog reactive dogs are still putting your dogs at risk. Your depending on the ability of folks who are clearly incompetent to control there dog. 

I'm lucky I don't live in dog filled conditions but when I did I would cross the street or step aside on a lawn etc. I give ground if need be, I never allowed my dogs to be within easy strike distance of another dog.

The "big headed dog" sounds like a badly socialized Pitt or Bull Mastiff mix. I had one and I can guarantee that dog will attack if given the chance! 

I don't do dog parks, I don't do "I though my dog was friendly folks" and I keep my guys out of range of other dogs. In thirteen years and 4 dogs my guys have never been hit by another dog. Not lecturing just saying.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I have only met one with great manners and she was 14.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, yep it takes time an experiance to become an A hole!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> GSD owners are such snobs. C'mon folks, we do not dress our pooches because they are beautiful in the buff. I feel sorry for those owners, whose dogs need clothing to make them look cool, or sharp, or sweet, or not hideous. Clothing might help the overall effect -- that isn't possible with GSDs. So we should all be understanding and kind, and just smile at the pathetic little things.


LOL, well my Boxer girl did need the coat in cold weather and she was 65 lbs of solid muscle. 

The Halloween custom, the hat( which she refused to keep on) and the T shirts,,yeah I got nothing! :blush:


----------

